# Female Inspirations



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Rachael, and everyone else!

I thought it might be fun for the ladies to post photos of who their main inspirations are.

I've got a few on my phone so here you go,


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of the best female bodybuilders in my mind;

Amy Fahdli

View attachment 4465


Cory Everson

View attachment 4466


Debbie Kruck

View attachment 4467


The Brazilian who won the 2011 NABBA Miss Toned Figure Class.

View attachment 4468


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

That last photo of the toned figure athlete is inspiring!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I always thought the first 3 to be the epitomy of female bodybuilding with the 4th being where the sport should be now.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I always thought the first 3 to be the epitomy of female bodybuilding with the 4th being where the sport should be now.


Dougie 'OLD SCHOOL' Black lmao


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd go to any school with that first 3 i included!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I'd go to any school with that first 3 i included!


Well your Old enough to have gone to school with all 3 lol

Theres many of us 'Old Timers' that had wet dreams over them 3, my choice was Cory mmmmm!


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think any of us would complain if we were waking up with a bikini or figure competitor nowadays, they are all gorgeous and sexy.

Have you seen some of the facebook pages like fitness girls, girls with guns, girls with tattoos and curves etc? It's not help if you're having a peek when at work and gets you introuble if caught having a peek at home either!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

It's purely for appreciation of their hard work, however ;-)


----------



## kezza100 (Feb 2, 2013)

just joined and seeing them pics must admit you wonna push harder.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

You're only going to ever look like "you", if that makes sense, but I use visualisation ALL the time. Especially when I train. It's very powerful!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Dana Linn Bailey got second place in the Physique class at the IFBB Tampa show yesterday. She's made big improvements on her legs and definitely a figure I'm aspiring to achieve myself. I also like the fact she's not had breast implants.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I like DLB


----------

